# Pressure Points in Wing Chun?



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

In another post pressure points were mentioned as a principle of Wing Chun. From what I have learned about Wing Chun--which is mostly through books and very occasional contact with practitioners (e.g. Jordan Yee)--I did not think that they played a significant role in the system. Can someone say more about the use of pressure points in Wing Chun? Do all styles of Wing Chun use them?


Originally posted by *leehoicheun*:


> The principles of Wing Chun vary in wording but all pretty much state the same thing. They are:
> 
> 1. Guard the Center
> 2. Face the Point of Contact
> ...


----------



## leehoicheun (Sep 27, 2003)

learning to strike pressure points plays a major roll in Wing Chun training. This does not always mean hitting points like you learn in Dim mak. Pressure points are basically any sensitive area that does not require a very hard hit to cause damage or pain. Wing Chun does not rely on brute strength, therefore it is only logical to target your strikes at areas that are not very well protected. Eyes, ears, side of nose, jaw/ear area, back of head, anywhere on the neck, collar bone, inline shoulder, in between the bicep and tricep muscles, fingers, ribs, inner hip area, back of knee, shin, instep and toes are easy targets to teach and just plain hurt when hit  

Wing Chun also works on Dim Mak in the higher levels making it a most deadly art indeed. 

Hope this helped........ happy hunting


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

Ah, OK, that matches what I expected--when I saw pressure points I figured you meant like in George Dillman's system.


----------



## leehoicheun (Sep 27, 2003)

our pressure point striking is very much like Mr. Dillman..... but those kinds of strikes are saved for later in the training when a person has gained great amounts of control. Until then they are taught strikes that hurt like the dickens..... but won't kill a man 

Pressure point or Dim Mak striking (like Mr.Dillmans) is not something that should be taught to just anybody. I personally am one who does not endorse books and videos that openly teach those kinds of strikes simply because the control factor is removed when one learns that way.


----------

